# Aberdeen/Aberdeenshire



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone got any suggestions for good quality coffee around these area?

Current favourite is the coffee apothecary in Pitmedden. - https://www.facebook.com/thecoffeeapothecary?fref=ts


----------

